# Not Numbers Matching



## texaz (May 7, 2009)

I am looking at buying a '67 GTO hardtop, 4 speed trans, 400 engine, with Q-jet. The ad says "not numbers matching". I guess this means it is not the orginal motor, or what? How much does this hurt the value of the car? Any advice on what to look for before purchase would be a lot of help. Thanks!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes that means it is NOT a number matching motor. It takes away from its value. Do you any more info on the car (pics, listing address)?? It would help us give you an idea on its worth.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Non matching engine can = 10,000 dollars less in value. Non matching engine can also mean car is affordable and driveable for you. If the car is clean, and what you want, and priced right, go for it. Don't pay top $$$ for a non-matching numbers car. Pay what it's worth. Non-matching is not really a bad thing.....very rare to find a stickshift car with the original block still in it!!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

not a bad looking car at all if the price is fair get it


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Another thing: since the seller is stating outright that the car is not a numbers match car, he/she is not being deceptive. That means that the sellers description of the rest of the car is more liable to be on the up-and-up, in my opinion. A definate plus for you.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The pics are too small to see any detail for a guesstimate of value. Check it over for previous restoration repairs, quality of paint, condition of interior, if all the instruments work properly, etc. If it all appears in good condition and it's at or under 20k, it COULD be a good buy. Again, we can't see any detail to know for sure. Verify the VIN is for a GTO too. It should start with 242177.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice looking car, where in "Texaz" are you? I'm outside of San Antonio (Schertz)


----------



## texaz (May 7, 2009)

*Missed Out!*

Thanks for all the help guys, but it looks like someone beat me to this deal. I will not be discouraged, but will continue looking for "my" '67 GTO!:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

texaz said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, but it looks like someone beat me to this deal. I will not be discouraged, but will continue looking for "my" '67 GTO!:


There's more out there and the prices are still down from a couple years ago. Now's the time to buy !!


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

If your GTO knowledge is limited it is definately a good idea to find someone in your area that can go with you to look at cars. Maybe Koppster is close by and/or I suggest getting in touch with GTOAA, they have chapters all over the US and are full of people who would be willing to help.

GTO Association of America

There are GTOs out there so be picky and let us know how it goes.

Mike


----------



## texaz (May 7, 2009)

If anyone runs across a '67 GTO in Texas, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## meadiac (Jun 2, 2009)

*Legitimate Seller?*

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I am looking to purchase a 67 GTO for my 18 yr old son that needs a lot of work. The seller is telling me it is cash only and he doesn't want to sign anything saying he is selling it to me. He guarantees me it is on the up and up and he has the paperwork (transferrable registration from NY) of the previous owner. He and his partner bought several cars in a lot and the registrations were not signed over to him personally. He told me this situation happens frequently with these cars.

Does that make sense to any of you? Do sales of older cars frequently happen this way. He is sending me the VIN so I can check that out at least.

Thanks for any info
John


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

well what is the vin. gtos start with 242. if it is not 242 it is not a gto. there is alot of theft from stealing a car in one state and selling it in another. it my takes but if you buy a stolen car you are out the car, the money paid for it and could be charged with possion of stolen property. i would look somewhere else for a project car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree 100%. You need a legitimate Bill of Sale. Even if the car IS legit, you're looking at trying to track down the original previus owner (near impossible) plus fines and fees and multiple headaches. It sounds shady to me, and I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

He is trying to avoid paying the sales tax on the purchase in his state and reporting the profit of the sale to you on income tax. Yes, it does go on a lot. Is it legal ? NO Do people get caught ? Not often, that is why it continues. I bought a Chevelle the same way, unknowingly until I got the paperwork, and it did go thru without any problems. It too had legit New York registration. You need to see the registration, or a copy, and see who the car is signed over to. THAT person HAS to provide you with a bill of sale, since it is legally in their name, before you can transfer it to your name. That's how mine was and the person I bought it from did provide a bill of sale.


----------



## meadiac (Jun 2, 2009)

*Cash only sale no bill of sale*

The VIN appears legit. he sent me a picture. 242177K128215. It was strange that he was requiring cash, a title in someone else's name and no bill of sale. Does anyone know a website to check on that VIN? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe call the DMV or the state police and run the VIN through them to see if it's hot or not. Also I would maybe try to call the owner on the title and see if the car was sold by them.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I would be very careful of it. I would need to see a clear, legible copy of the title with all information disclosed to do some research, like Rukee said, on the person's name on the title. I ran the VIN thru NICB and it came back clean. 
https://www.nicb.org/cps/rde/xchg/nicb/hs.xsl/expanded_vincheck_result.html
Just make sure the title is transferable before handing over any cash.


----------

